# Can I mix semi-gloss with eggshell?



## diy diva (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi everyone. I purchased latex semi-gloss paint for the kitchen walls and I'm having second thoughts about the gloss. I would have rather purchased a satin finish. Can I mix the semi-gloss paint with eggshell paint to tone down the gloss? I would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## George Z (Mar 15, 2005)

Do it. I have done it on occasion.
But mix it very well first.


----------



## diy diva (Dec 28, 2008)

Is the result when you mix it similar to satin finish? How much of the gloss is diminished?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

It splits the difference
It should be similar to some companies "satin"
(there is no standard from company to company)
It should do want you want


----------



## diy diva (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank you so much for the input.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree with Slickshift. As long as you stay within the same Brand and Line of paints, you shouldn't have any problems. Once you start mixing lines of paints from the same Brand (like Sherwin Williams SuperPaint with Sherwin Williams Everclean), or different Brands of paint, you can run into incompatability problems between the coalescing solvents and additives in each brand. Normally the result of such incompatability problems is a non-uniform gloss called "flashing".

Maybe just buy a quart of eggshell and mix it in different ratios with the semi-gloss to find the satin gloss you like best.

Obviously, the amount of each colourant added to a quart will be 1/4 of that used for a gallon to mix the quart to the same colour as you have.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Just thought I would toss in that while the paint will "work", you will have a tough time matching the gloss later unless you are prepared to keep mixing and matching.

SirWired


----------

